# WWII aircraft photos and relics



## BGR (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi there,

I was always fascinated by looking at new, previously unknown Luftwaffe photos. You can never tell when you discover something new or find out more about history by just one simple photo.

I thought that although forums are a very nice place to meet and discuss they have some shortcomings for showing photos. Therefore I developed an interactive website for sharing military photos. Everybody can register and upload his own photos. The photos are shown in a gallery and people can choose several categories and even add free tags. This way it is much easier to find interesting photos of a certain topic. In addition there is also a section where one can show collectibles (like Luftwaffe control grips, instruments, flight gear, etc.). There is another section where one can write an expert article about a topic of his choice (e.g. a certian Luftwaffe unit in WWII). These articles can then be edited collaboratively by all members (very much like wikipedia).

The idea is to offer people a structured place where they can show photos, comment rate posts and discuss share knowledge with others. It is very much like the well-known Flickr but dedicated to military history only and with improved categorization of content.

I would like to hear your opinion be it positive or negative. I have built the site in my spare time and spent lots of hours. It is not set-up as a commercial website whatsoever and I don't plan to add ads nor do I intend to ask a fee for using the website. But with your feedback I may be able to improve and adjust the concept in the future.

The website address is: BattleGroundRelics

You can find additional information here: Frequenty Asked Questions

And you can directly access the gallery page here: BattleGroundRelics

Or an example page here: Luftwaffe Siebel Fh 104 KB+ZE | BattleGroundRelics

If you like the concept and would like to support it you could do that by telling your friends who are also interested in Luftwaffe topics about BattleGroundRelics. The more people actively participate the more interesting it will get for all. I have a "Tell a friend" page where you could just enter the e-mail addresses and press a button to tell your friends about it.

Cheers,
Roger


----------

